# my dosing schedule



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Here's my dosing schedule using the whole line of seachem, correct me if I'm wrong. Been running for 2 months and a half.

Tank Specs
10 USG, 100% Tap water, 4 wpg PC bulb 6700k and 10000k, c02 17-19ppm diy.
riccia, hairgrass, aquatic clover

SUN(after weekly 50% water change)
N 1.5 ml
K 2.5 ml
P .5 ml
FE .75 ml

MON
Flourish 1 ml

TUES
none

WED
FE .75 ml

THURS
N 1.5 ml
K 2.5 ml
P .5 ml

FRI
Flourish 1 ml

SAT
N 1.5 ml

Can anyone give me input on this? I don't use test kits, trying to follow Barr's estimative index.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Monday.. Flourish Nitrogen 5ml flourish Phospurus 10ml,Flourish Potassium 12ml
Tues.. Flourish 10ml,Flourish excell 7ml
Wed Flourish iron 10ml
Thursday 10per water change 10ml Flouriush iron
Fri Flourish Nitrogen 5ml flourish Phospurus 10ml,Flourish Potassium 12ml
Sat Flourish 10ml,Flourish excell 7ml
Sunday night water change 50 percent.

Tank size 75


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

This is interesting. Note, Paul's water is pretty soft. What is the Southern California water like in terms of KH/GH?

I used Flourish Nitrogen briefly in soft NYC water and dropped it quite quickly to go to KNO3. I seemed to have difficulty avoiding green water when dosing Flourish Nitrogen. I notice Paul doses relatively small amounts of Flourish Nitrogen (for a 75g tank size).

Andrew Cribb


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

i have a kh of 9


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

For some reason at this rate when i do test nitrates its around 20ppm.When i was dosing more i was losing alot of red in my plants.I did not get any green water maybe do to my uv.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> ...Can anyone give me input on this? I don't use test kits, trying to follow Barr's estimative index.


The best indicator is going to be how your plants are doing...

So how are your plants doing? If they're doing good, then I wouldn't worry about it... :smile:


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

they are doing alright


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Up your CO2 a tad, shoot for 30ppm.
the weeds will grow fast.

regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

it's diy so I can't up it too much or at night my fish will suffer. what about 20-25ppm?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Put more bottles on, then dis-connect them at night, by simply losening the caps...


----------

